# Thanks to Swift



## boleropjg (Apr 26, 2009)

In November our Swift Bolero 630EK went back to Swift at Grimsby to have a new habitation door fitted.

While the MH was in they also dealt with some other minor problems we were having - a bit of screwing and bonding on the f&f.

Anyway, we now have the MH back and are very pleased with the work that was done, so we just wanted to say thanks, and well done.

Happy Christmas

Boleropjg

MHB856


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

That's good news.
Ours is due to go to the factory for some work in early January, so I hope we will be as pleased as have been.

Landyman.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was impressed when they fixed a leak in our window. They also did all the little jobs I never got round too  They even replaced the Truma vent cover, which got blown off somewhere in France, free of charge


----------

